# 2010 Synapse Carbon x Tiagra



## skeeterfood (Sep 26, 2011)

*2010 Synapse Carbon 6 Tiagra?*

Hi all,

Newbie here. I've been looking around for my first road bike and today I test rode a 2010 Synapse Carbon 6? with all Shimano Tiagra components, except for the rear derailleur which was 105. I didn't pay close enough attention, so I don't know for sure the model number, but I assume it's a 6 with the Tiagra setup? I really liked the feel and they are selling it for $1,399.

Seems like a pretty good deal, and since it's a 2010 and they still have it, I'm thinking I should have some bargaining room? I also test rode an Aluminum Specialized Secteur, but it had Sora shifters, and I'm not too keen on those. However, I liked the saddle on the Specialized better.

I'm 5'6" with a 30" inseam and the bike was a 51 cm. Should I worry that the standover is ~29.3"? It seemed OK to me, but I've seen some places say you want about an inch of standover clearance.

Have there been any real changes in the Synapse Carbon frame from 2010 to 2012? I haven't been able to find much information about that. The only change I noticed in the specs was going from Tiagra to SRAM Apex in the 6 model.

Guess that's enough for now. Thanks for any help!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Don't worry about the stand over as much as the reach to the bars. Fit overall can't be determined by the stand over height. That's an old "lazy" way to do it. It can get you close, but everyone is different. You seem to have short torso. So, that 51 could work with a bump up in the seat post.

Don't buy a bike that doesnt fit you. How do you like a different size 2012? 

As for the Sora group,
Yeah, it works, but you'll probably start hating those thumbies after a short time. 

Tiagra 9 spd is a decent group. I had them on my 2009 Six for a while. They will do you nicely for a while. You can then swap the group out for something lighter and 10 speed if you get into riding a lot.

Saddles, saddles, saddles
Just buy the Specialized after you get the Synapse. Don't buy a bike because of the saddle. I ride a CAAD10 with Specialized Phenom saddle. It just works for me the best.

If you go for the Synapse and it has Tekko brakes with pads, DUMP THOSE PADS. They seem downright dangerous to me. Koolstop pads and holders will cost you all of $20 and make a huge difference in the braking.


----------



## skeeterfood (Sep 26, 2011)

ziscwg, 

That's what I was thinking about the standover. Thanks for the confirmation.

The Synapse has Shimano brakes, so no Tektro worries.

The biggest thing I'm fumbling over now is whether I really want to go carbon fiber, or stick with aluminum like the CAAD10.

For one thing, I've been planning to get a hitch mount bike rack to carry all 4 of the family's bikes. I won't need to carry the new bike along with the kids (I have my old Giant Rincon for those rides), but I don't really want to get two separate racks, since I've never seen an under wheel mount one that can carry 4 bikes. 

FYI, I did the Competitive Cyclist online fitting when I first started thinking about getting a road bike and here are my results.
Measurements
-------------------------------------------
Inseam: 30
Trunk: 27.25
Forearm: 11
Arm: 22.75
Thigh: 21.5
Lower Leg: 19.125
Sternal Notch: 53.375
Total Body Height: 65.875


The Competitive Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 49.3 - 49.8
Seat tube range c-t: 50.9 - 51.4
Top tube length: 51.2 - 51.6
Stem Length: 10.2 - 10.8
BB-Saddle Position: 65.1 - 67.1
Saddle-Handlebar: 48.3 - 48.9
Saddle Setback: 3.4 - 3.8


The Eddy Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 50.5 - 51.0
Seat tube range c-t: 52.1 - 52.6
Top tube length: 51.2 - 51.6
Stem Length: 9.1 - 9.7
BB-Saddle Position: 64.3 - 66.3
Saddle-Handlebar: 49.1 - 49.7
Saddle Setback: 4.6 - 5.0


The French Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 52.2 - 52.7
Seat tube range c-t: 53.8 - 54.3
Top tube length: 52.4 - 52.8
Stem Length: 9.3 - 9.9
BB-Saddle Position: 62.6 - 64.6
Saddle-Handlebar: 50.8 - 51.4
Saddle Setback: 4.1 - 4.5

Here are the specs for the 2010 Synapse. Seems like the 51cm model matches the French fit in at least the top tube length.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

To me it is priced high. I bought a 2011 Synaspe 6 for 1347.


----------



## skeeterfood (Sep 26, 2011)

A 2011 Synapse Alloy 6, or a 2011 Synapse Carbon 6?


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Carbon with Apex


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

skeeterfood said:


> ziscwg,
> 
> That's what I was thinking about the standover. Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> ...


ahhhhh
a CAAAD10 is hardly anything to be "stuck" with. Yes, it's Al, but it rides better and is lighter than many low to mid range carbon frames. Go jump on a Felt cr1 2 or 3, then jump on a CAAD10 with the SAME tire pressure. You will think a little differently about Al from Cdale

The CAAD10 and SystemSix are geared more towards that aggressive racer/hill climber position. The Synapse is targeted at that longer distance, "enduro" type ride.

I will say I can do 100 mi on my CAAD10 with no problems. So, take their marketing with a grain of salt.

As for the hitch mount,
My CAAD10 has been on a Thule Parkway many, many times. Cdales, Treks etc do have thin top tubes. You do have to be gentle with them on Parkway type racks. They do make frame adapters that go to the stem and seatpost if you are paranoid.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

bmach said:


> Carbon with Apex



agreed, 
If you are debating between the Al and Carbon on the Synapse, go carbon. That frame is smooth on almost any road condition. (25mm tires, of course, which are std on the Synapse.)


----------

